# How to tell difference between MF20 or MF25 Side Delivery Rake



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

While checking on another sickle bar mower the man had an older looking Massey Ferguson side delivery rake. I could not find a tag anywhere, but it was raining so I did not look too close. It appears to be about 8 foot and in fair condition - needs a belt and to have the pulleys aligned. I may need to find a PTO shaft too.

From pictures on the web it is either a model 20 or 25. Is there an easy way to tell? Also are parts still available. Owner got the rake springs from a local supply, but has not needed anything else. He does not need it anymore because he got a rotary rake.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I think I found the answer. the MF-25 is a wider unit. Does anyone know where the model number is put on the unit, or serial number to actually identify what model this is?

Now the question is where and what parts are still available. I know the tines are still out there, but what about belts, bogy wheels and tires, bushings, bearings, etc. In a nut shell are parts out there that wont cost and arm and a leg to refurbish this unit. I have read that the 20,25, and MF36 use a lot of the same parts. Can anyone confirm this?

This would be my first Rake to be apart of my new hay operation. All small fields in my subdivision. The other type I have been looking for is a small PTO driven Rotary like a Kuhn GA230G

Your kind thoughts as usual are appreciated.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Unless it's practically free I'd look for something newer. If I remember right decades ago Dad owned a belt drive rake, less than desirable would be one way to describe it.

Go here to agco's parts website: http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/Viewer/Default.aspx? I see they list a 20 and a 25 but that doesn't mean they actually have parts anymore and very well could have obsoleted the entire machine.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks much - found it

These folks seem to have the bearings, bushings, etc. http://www.jackssmallengines.com/massey_ferguson_parts.cfm

A bit pricy though. Ill take a better look this week and see how bad of shape it is in. Anyone know of a better parts source. I do not have a MF dealer near me.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

I use Livingston Machinery(MF dealer) in Oklahoma, very knowledgeable and give great service. I get my parts really fast.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks - I wonder how many folks are still using the 20 model. In the very old posts there seemed to be several in use


----------

